# DVC point rental - so easy!



## Steamboat Bill

Everyone here knows I love DVC (and Destination Clubs) and I just wanted to share how easy it was for me to rent about 400 DVC points @ $11 per point.

I used the www.mouseowners.com web site  and you can read my thread, if you want. As a side note, this web site is MUCH better than the DISboards for renting points, but DIS gets more total new posts.

I originally posted points for rent on 1-15 and had a ton of offers in the first 24 hours. I could have rented them all that same day, but I had a special request from a wedding that was taking place in March and it was a little more complicated than a standard rental. In addition, they had multiple requests for multiple guests.

I was also able to make 2 other reservations the following day. 

DVC is so easy to rent and has a huge demand. I probably could have asked for $12pp and may try that next time. In addition, the renters are so friendly as they are saving a lot of money off the rack rate.

Can any other timeshare offer this ease of rental???

On the other hand, I tried to rent my Westgate Park City ski week for several months on redweek and several other sites (not one single offer) and then simply decided to bank the week for my own personal use in 2009 as I really love this location and didn't want to let it go cheap.


----------



## seatrout

Bill

1.  Do you need to be a DVC owner to rent/use DVC points ??  How easy is it to reserve week at DVC (to other DVC location & during peak time ??)

2   Does Westgate also Rent the week for you ?? My sister did put a week up her Westgate Canyond for rent and got $3500 for it.  Maybe you pickthe wrong week to reserved ??  She is staying with me at Mountainside this year.

Triet


----------



## Steamboat Bill

seatrout said:


> Bill
> 
> 1.  Do you need to be a DVC owner to rent/use DVC points ??  How easy is it to reserve week at DVC (to other DVC location & during peak time ??)
> 
> 2   Does Westgate also Rent the week for you ?? My sister did put a week up her Westgate Canyond for rent and got $3500 for it.  Maybe you pickthe wrong week to reserved ??  She is staying with me at Mountainside this year.
> 
> Triet



1. You don't need to be a DVC member to use DVC points, but a DVC member needs to make the reservation for you using their points. The sooner you reserve, the better. I avoid holidays at Disney as it is too crowded. The reservations I made for people were all during Spring Break and there was SSR and OKW left, but the other resorts were sold out.

2. I didn't even ask if Westgate rents it for me (oops). I just tried the traditional online spots and advertised a 2 bedroom in March 8-15 (or so) for about $3,000 and got no offers. That's ok as I will use it next year myself and only cost $130 banking fee.


----------



## seatrout

Bill

Marriott rent the week for us- I don't do it but I know other do it and get the same as your asking price.  They send you a 1099 though 

You missed the reservation by one week.  There is alot of Texan going to Parkcity for Springbreak.  The plane is sold out and cost 1K for non connection from Houston to Saltlake during springbreak.  Spring break was traditionally week 10 for many years.  They moved it to week 11 (march 15-22) two years ago.


----------



## mikey0531

Hi Bill,

Seeing as you've stayed at all of them, would you be able to tell me which resort has the largest two bedrooms?

Thanks,
Debi


----------



## Steamboat Bill

seatrout said:


> Bill
> 
> Marriott rent the week for us- I don't do it but I know other do it and get the same as your asking price.  They send you a 1099 though
> 
> You missed the reservation by one week.  There is alot of Texan going to Parkcity for Springbreak.  The plane is sold out and cost 1K for non connection from Houston to Saltlake during springbreak.  Spring break was traditionally week 10 for many years.  They moved it to week 11 (march 15-22) two years ago.



I will be there with my family Feb 23 - March 3 and love that resort.

I bought resale, so I am not sure they would rent for me...besides I almost almost alyaws use it myself and just had an extra unused ski week banked.



mikey0531 said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Seeing as you've stayed at all of them, would you be able to tell me which resort has the largest two bedrooms?
> 
> Thanks,
> Debi



That is easy...Old Key West. The new AKV will be pretty large when they are done with construction, but I think OKW will still be larger.


----------



## tomandrobin

mikey0531 said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Seeing as you've stayed at all of them, would you be able to tell me which resort has the largest two bedrooms?
> 
> Thanks,
> Debi



OKW has the largest rooms in the DVC system. The Grand Villa units at SSR and AKV will come close. 

Also, not all 2 bedrooms are the same. The dedicated 2 bedroom has two queen beds in the second bedroom, the lock-off only has one queen bed and a sofa bed.


----------



## tomandrobin

SB

I agree with you. The mouseowners website is alot more user and renter friendly then the disboards. Plus I really like the way the breakdown the different catagories. You want to rent points, go to that catagory. You have a reservation for rent, it has it own catagory too.


Tom


----------



## seatrout

Steamboat Bill said:


> I will be there with my family Feb 23 - March 3 and love that resort.



yes, I love that resort too,  Actually I love both the Westgate Canyond and Mountainside.

There is one problem with the Canyond though.  There is only *one* steamer in the villa-(in the master suite).  We always get in a fight trying to use it --as no-one want to leave the shower.  I will be there next year march15,  This year we will be at Mountainside.


----------



## mikey0531

tomandrobin said:


> OKW has the largest rooms in the DVC system. The Grand Villa units at SSR and AKV will come close.
> 
> Also, not all 2 bedrooms are the same. The dedicated 2 bedroom has two queen beds in the second bedroom, the lock-off only has one queen bed and a sofa bed.



Are Grand Villa units more than 2 bedrooms?

And, Tom & Bill -- thanks for the replies.

Thanks,
Debi


----------



## tomandrobin

Yes alot, but the Grand Villa at Old Key West is a steal compared to the other resorts.

For example a week in May, checkin the 4th, checkout the 11th (sat to sat):

*SSR* - 2bd 285 pts, GV 607 pts

*OKW* - 2bd 263 pts, GV 439 pts


----------



## Steamboat Bill

seatrout said:


> There is one problem with the Canyons though.  There is only *one* steamer in the villa-(in the master suite).  We always get in a fight trying to use it --as no-one want to leave the shower.



Well, there is another non-private huge steam room near the pool...besides, how many timeshares have more than ONE steam shower in each bathroom?



tomandrobin said:


> Yes alot, but the Grand Villa at Old Key West is a steal compared to the other resorts.
> 
> For example a week in May, checkin the 4th, checkout the 11th (sat to sat):
> 
> *SSR* - 2bd 285 pts, GV 607 pts
> 
> *OKW* - 2bd 263 pts, GV 439 pts




I love DVC, but their "OUTRAGEOUS" prices on the 3 bedroom Grand Villas are a complete ripoff.

I can book TWO 2-bedrooms for less than one 3-bedroom at SSR.


----------



## tomandrobin

Steamboat Bill said:


> I love DVC, but their "OUTRAGEOUS" prices on the 3 bedroom Grand Villas are a complete ripoff.
> 
> I can book TWO 2-bedrooms for less than one 3-bedroom at SSR.



We agree, I don't there is any situation in my family, where we get a grand villa. Especially with the number of other room combinations I could get with the same amount of points. 


We have friends that go done once a year as a family and get a grand villa, plus several smaller rooms. There are 25+ people in the group and the grand villa gives them the space to all get together.


----------



## mikey0531

And, the Grand Villas have 3 bedrooms?  

Thanks,
Debi


----------



## tomandrobin

From one of thier sites



> Saratoga Springs Three Bedroom Grand Villas are 2,113 square feet of pure, unadulterated luxury.  Designed to accommodate up to twelve (12) guests plus one child under age three (3), the Grand Villas provide a welcome degree of space with just enough "togetherness" to insure enjoyable vacations for everyone.
> 
> The master suite features a king-size bed, whirlpool tub, shower, and two separate vanities. The second and third bedrooms each feature two queen-size beds and their own private bathrooms. In addition, there is a queen-size sleeper sofa in the living room.


----------



## mikey0531

Wow!  I tried to edit my previous post twice -- and it just isn't posting.  Don't know what I did wrong.  Anyways -- I was trying to correct myself in asking a question that'd already been answered.  But, further, I am looking for advice.  Here's my situation:

My dad is turning 70 and wants to go to Disney.  I couldn't get an exchange through II even since trying since last Feb.  I needed two units at the same time for all my family.  Anyways, I booked Marriott's Cypress Harbour -- 2 units from June 12-19.  I was thinking maybe I could rent points and tack two nights at a Disney resort at the beginning of the trip.  My question is .... what combination of units could I rent that would house 5 adults and 4 kids (2 of which are 16 yr olds!).  I don't care what resort -- I just want to try to keep the cost as low as possible (hard to do with Disney).  I don't want anything less than 1 bdrms.  And, then I need a reliable place to search for Disney points.  I'm worried about the mouseowners site because most people posting their rentals are pretty new to the boards.  

Thanks in advance.
Debi


----------



## Denise L

mikey0531 said:


> Wow!  I tried to edit my previous post twice -- and it just isn't posting.  Don't know what I did wrong.  Anyways -- I was trying to correct myself in asking a question that'd already been answered.  But, further, I am looking for advice.  Here's my situation:
> 
> My dad is turning 70 and wants to go to Disney.  I couldn't get an exchange through II even since trying since last Feb.  I needed two units at the same time for all my family.  Anyways, I booked Marriott's Cypress Harbour -- 2 units from June 12-19.  I was thinking maybe I could rent points and tack two nights at a Disney resort at the beginning of the trip.  My question is .... what combination of units could I rent that would house 5 adults and 4 kids (2 of which are 16 yr olds!).  I don't care what resort -- I just want to try to keep the cost as low as possible (hard to do with Disney).  I don't want anything less than 1 bdrms.  And, then I need a reliable place to search for Disney points.  I'm worried about the mouseowners site because most people posting their rentals are pretty new to the boards.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Debi



You'd probably need a 2 one bedrooms.  Old Key West (OKW) is probably the least amount of points, so for two nights, June 10 and 11, 2008, it would be 42 DVC pts. per villa, or 84 points.  So at between $10-12/pt, you'd be looking at $840-1008. Oh, I just looked at Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV), and a standard one bedroom would be 40 pts, so you would save 4 pts ($40-48) if you had something at AKV.

I'm not sure of the best place to rent points. There are some ads on TUG and obviously www.disboards.com.  I just took at look at mouseowners yesterday, and it looks promising.


----------



## mikey0531

Denise L said:


> You'd probably need a 2 one bedrooms.  Old Key West (OKW) is probably the least amount of points, so for two nights, June 10 and 11, 2008, it would be 42 DVC pts. per villa, or 84 points.  So at between $10-12/pt, you'd be looking at $840-1008. Oh, I just looked at Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV), and a standard one bedroom would be 40 pts, so you would save 4 pts ($40-48) if you had something at AKV.
> 
> I'm not sure of the best place to rent points. There are some ads on TUG and obviously www.disboards.com.  I just took at look at mouseowners yesterday, and it looks promising.



Hi Denise -- thank you.  I appreciate the info.  If I'm reading the charts correctly, I'm thinking I might be able to get the Old Key west Grand Villa for 96 points total for the two nights.  It might fit all of better than two one bedrooms since we're two couples, my dad and the kids.  I don't usually look at Disney stuff so I don't even know if I'm figuring correctly.  If I'm figuring wrong, someone please correct me.  I think I need one night in dream season and the other in magic season.

Debi


----------



## Denise L

mikey0531 said:


> Hi Denise -- thank you.  I appreciate the info.  If I'm reading the charts correctly, I'm thinking I might be able to get the Old Key west Grand Villa for 96 points total for the two nights.  It might fit all of better than two one bedrooms since we're two couples, my dad and the kids.  I don't usually look at Disney stuff so I don't even know if I'm figuring correctly.  If I'm figuring wrong, someone please correct me.  I think I need one night in dream season and the other in magic season.
> 
> Debi



You are correct that you would need 96 points for a Grand Villa (GV) at OKW. I'm not sure how many GVs there are, but I think that a lot of owners might call 11 months out to get a GV.  So if you are thinking of going in June, that's less than 5 months out.  If you are serious, you should find someone to check availability right away.  Anyone with points at any resort should be able to book those nights since it is less than 7 months out. Good luck!


----------



## Steamboat Bill

The OKW Grand Villa is ALWAYS hard to get, but I have seen the SSR Grand Villa available for April 2008 and when the told me the point/night, I almost dropped the phone....it is cheaper to get two 2-bedrooms.

I used to use DISboards, but now prefer www.MouseOwners.com for my rentals. 

I only rent out my points, but there are a few regulars like "greenban" who seems very reputable (like me).


----------



## mikey0531

Steamboat Bill said:


> The OKW Grand Villa is ALWAYS hard to get, but I have seen the SSR Grand Villa available for April 2008 and when the told me the point/night, I almost dropped the phone....it is cheaper to get two 2-bedrooms.
> 
> I used to use DISboards, but now prefer www.MouseOwners.com for my rentals.
> 
> I only rent out my points, but there are a few regulars like "greenban" who seems very reputable (like me).



Hi Bill -- I think I read that your points are all gone...right?  And, I did post a "want to rent" post on mouseowners.  I hope to find out availability from an owner in the morning.  I just am unfamiliar with the "faces" at mouseowners.  So many people there are just one or two time posters.  I'll look for Greenban -- thank you 

Debi


----------



## Steamboat Bill

mikey0531 said:


> Hi Bill -- I think I read that your points are all gone...right?  And, I did post a "want to rent" post on mouseowners.  I hope to find out availability from an owner in the morning.  I just am unfamiliar with the "faces" at mouseowners.  So many people there are just one or two time posters.  I'll look for Greenban -- thank you
> 
> Debi



I am all out of 2007 points, but I can borrow from 2008. If you need points or a reservation, I can do it for you, just send me a PM with details.


The only other reputable renter that I know of is "greenban"

Most DVC owners are honest, but you hear an occasional scam every blue moon. I think the most publicized case was on DIS last year.


----------



## mikey0531

Steamboat Bill said:


> I am all out of 2007 points, but I can borrow from 2008. If you need points or a reservation, I can do it for you, just send me a PM with details.
> 
> 
> The only other reputable renter that I know of is "greenban"
> 
> Most DVC owners are honest, but you hear an occasional scam every blue moon. I think the most publicized case was on DIS last year.



I sent a msg to Greenban after your last post and I also PMd you.  I hope I gave you the info you need.  Thank you.

Debi


----------



## elaine

*I owuld not rent from someone unless they had a lot of posts*

most rentals are just fine--but I would want to see a lot of posts, either on mouseowners or disbaords--both so they are legit, and really understand DVC and know how the system works.  good luck! DVC is great! Elaine (DVC resale owner as of 1/17/08!)


----------



## Steamboat Bill

elaine said:


> most rentals are just fine--but I would want to see a lot of posts, either on mouseowners or disbaords--both so they are legit, and really understand DVC and know how the system works.  good luck! DVC is great! Elaine (DVC resale owner as of 1/17/08!)



Welcome home!

I agree that renting from someone with a post count over 50 is a better idea than someone with a single digit post count.


----------



## KevGuy

Great post Bill!! Mouseowners.com is definately the way to go if you want to rent a DVC place at Disney. Some of the best and most experienced people there are. I would suggest it to anyone who wants to rent points at Disney and have a timeshare type room.:whoopie:


----------



## Blahnde

*Opinion of a new user, but experienced renter!*

As you can see I am new to this board, and I have very low post counts on both Disboards and MouseOwners, too!  However, while I have only rented my own points (I am not a broker), I have successfully rented over 3,400 points in the last 3 months.

Why am I telling you this?  Because my success has NOTHING to do with my post count!  The reason that I have happy renters is because I have references, contracts, 100% positive eBay feedback, AND I tell them this upfront!  Additionally, I write grammatically correct e-mails; I respond quickly to questions; I follow through and do what I say I will do.  On two occasions I waitlisted a renter for over two months before I had all the nights they wanted, and I took not one dime from them until I had a complete reservation.  This aspect of actual service is so lacking (especially on Disboards, in my opinion) that renters flock to someone with credibility and professionalism.  One renter actually thanked me for being professional, and I told him this was a business transaction and should be treated as such.

I'm not trying to imply that a high post count is bad, but a low one has nothing to do with an owner's competency or credibility.  Ask for references and contact them.  If they have an eBay account (which I do NOT use for renting), check their User ID and read their feedback.  Ask to see a sample contract BEFORE agreeing to anything.  AND it is also a good idea to check their posts to see what they say on the boards.

And, by the way, I have a low post count because I do not list my points for sale.  I contact potential renters by e-mail or private message in response to their requests for reservations.  It is a business transaction and I'm not going to post my details and I do not expect renters to post their details on a public message board.

I just believe that thinking, "Low post count owners do not know what they are doing," is just as foolish as thinking, "High post count owners are always credible."

Blahnde


----------



## DVC Mike

Blahnde said:


> I just believe that thinking, "Low post count owners do not know what they are doing," is just as foolish as thinking, "High post count owners are always credible."
> 
> Blahnde


 
I agree that a low post count shouldn't _automatically_ mean you shouldn't rent from that person. However, a low post count could be _reasonably_ perceived as 1) a possible scam, or 2) a DVC member who is renting their points for the first time.

I prefer someone who has been a _consistent _poster on *MouseOwners.com*, or has been a member for quite some time, since that provides me with some level of comfort. It's good to be able to review past posts for the person you are working with so you can get an idea what type of person they may be. 

Of course you should ask for references from the DVC member who is renting the points, and check their references. Good references show that a DVC member has had successful rentals in the past, and is knowledgeable about the DVC program. You are more likely to have a miscommunication with a DVC member who is renting their points for the first time, or one who hasn't done the upfront preparation themselves before they rent. And given the ongoing surge in DVC membership, there are a lot of "newbie" renters out there.


----------



## tomandrobin

DVC Mike said:


> I agree that a low post count shouldn't _automatically_ mean you shouldn't rent from that person. However, a low post count could be _reasonably_ perceived as 1) a possible scam, or 2) a DVC member who is renting their points for the first time.
> 
> I prefer someone who has been a _consistent _poster on *MouseOwners.com*, or has been a member for quite some time, since that provides me with some level of comfort. It's good to be able to review past posts for the person you are working with so you can get an idea what type of person they may be.
> 
> Of course you should ask for references from the DVC member who is renting the points, and check their references. Good references show that a DVC member has had successful rentals in the past, and is knowledgeable about the DVC program. You are more likely to have a miscommunication with a DVC member who is renting their points for the first time, or one who hasn't done the upfront preparation themselves before they rent. And given the ongoing surge in DVC membership, there are a lot of "newbie" renters out there.



I agree 100% with both of the above responses!


----------



## Steamboat Bill

Blahnde said:


> I just believe that thinking, "Low post count owners do not know what they are doing," is just as foolish as thinking, "High post count owners are always credible."



If you rented that many points, you obviously know what you are doing. But I think your method of lurking and possibly sniping a potential renter is not a good method as not everyone is as honest as you. Also, I am clear to people to keep private details in PM and not posted in the thread.

I never said someone with a low post count is not credible, but I did imply that someone with a high post count demonstrates that the person is active in participating with the online community and those people should be suported over someone who mearly logs on to post a rental.

I have been active on DIS  since 2001 and think it has gotten too large so I switched to MouseOwners.

I see TOO many single digit posters only offering points for rent and then never return.  They are not building and expanding the knowledge of the online community.


I also think eBay ratings, references, and sing paypal are excellent methods to check up on a poster.


----------



## Blahnde

Steamboat Bill said:


> But I think your method of lurking and possibly sniping a potential renter is not a good method as not everyone is as honest as you.
> 
> I see TOO many single digit posters only offering points for rent and then never return.  They are not building and expanding the knowledge of the online community.



Without sounding defensive (although I am slightly offended), I do not "lurk" or "snipe."  When someone posts a request for a reservation and I respond by private message or e-mail that is not "lurking" or "sniping."  And while you mentioned that I'm honest which I appreciate, just because someone does not post a message saying, "I have ### points to rent for $$$." does not mean they are doing anything underhanded.  It is nobody's business how many points I have, what my home resort is, why I'm renting, or how much I charge ... unless and until they are a serious rental customer and they choose to ask me personally.  If I can get someone the reservation they want for the price and terms we agree upon, all the rest is irreleavant.

And without being disrespectful because I can see that you have a vision of the boards as a community, how many of your thousands of posts are saying the same thing over and over and over again?  "OKW has the largest rooms," "The overall point count cannot change for 50 years," "You can have 4 adults + an infant in a studio," "If you stay fewer than 8 nights you get trash/towel service on day 4," "Currently all the two-bedrooms at AKV are lock-offs," ... sound familiar?!?  That's not really, "... building and expanding the knowledge of the online community." is it?  Part of the reason I don't contribute post-wise very often is because I see the same people answering the same questions repetitively.  The few times I've participated (like now) it has been because I felt I had a truly unique position to present.  And not everyone sees the boards as a community; just because they see the board as a marketing tool does not make them any less qualified to rent their points.

Look, I would rather not see uninformed and inexperienced owners trying to rent points too, but unfortunately they exist just like uniformed and inexperienced parents ... and until they outlaw stupidity, they will continue to exist!  All the rest of us can do is continue to be good owners and know that the cream rises to the top!

Blahnde


----------



## andrea t

I also rent quite a bit at the DIS boards by sending private messages to people asking for points. My post counts are VERY low over there and believe it or not, in 10 years I've never even been asked to give a reference!


----------



## Steamboat Bill

andrea t said:


> I also rent quite a bit at the DIS boards by sending private messages to people asking for points. My post counts are VERY low over there and believe it or not, in 10 years I've never even been asked to give a reference!



Disney people are so trusting.

I just received an amazing unsolicited letter from someone I rented points to on MouseOwners.com and it was very touching about how wonderful a vacation she was able to take with her family and saved so much money renting from me vs paying Disney....I saved that letter.


----------



## icydog

There are dedicated two bdrms at BCV that have two queen beds. OKW only has queen beds in the second bedroom as do the dedicated two bdrms at HH and Vero Beach. The lockoff two bdrms at HH, Vero, and BCV have a queen and a sofa bed. 

SSR, BWV, VWL, AKV all have a queen and a sofa in the second bedroom.[/quote]

Marylyn


----------



## icydog

tomandrobin said:


> OKW has the largest rooms in the DVC system. The Grand Villa units at SSR and AKV will come close.
> 
> Also, not all 2 bedrooms are the same. The dedicated 2 bedroom has two queen beds in the second bedroom, the lock-off only has one queen bed and a sofa bed.


 
There are dedicated two bdrms at BCV that have two queen beds. OKW only has queen beds in the second bedroom as do the dedicated two bdrms at HH and Vero Beach. The lockoff two bdrms at HH, Vero, and BCV have a queen and a sofa bed. 

SSR, BWV, VWL, AKV all have a queen and a sofa in the second bedroom. Marylyn


----------



## tomandrobin

icydog said:


> There are dedicated two bdrms at BCV that have two queen beds. OKW only has queen beds in the second bedroom as do the dedicated two bdrms at HH and Vero Beach. The lockoff two bdrms at HH, Vero, and BCV have a queen and a sofa bed.
> 
> SSR, BWV, VWL, AKV all have a queen and a sofa in the second bedroom.


 
Marylyn[/QUOTE]

Half of all SSR two bedrooms are dedicated units, with two queen beds.....no sofa.


----------



## icydog

Steamboat Bill said:


> Everyone here knows I love DVC (and Destination Clubs) and I just wanted to share how easy it was for me to rent about 400 DVC points @ $11 per point.
> 
> I used the www.mouseowners.com web site and you can read my thread, if you want. As a side note, this web site is MUCH better than the DISboards for renting points, but DIS gets more total new posts.
> 
> I originally posted points for rent on 1-15 and had a ton of offers in the first 24 hours. I could have rented them all that same day, but I had a special request from a wedding that was taking place in March and it was a little more complicated than a standard rental. In addition, they had multiple requests for multiple guests.
> 
> I was also able to make 2 other reservations the following day.
> 
> DVC is so easy to rent and has a huge demand. I probably could have asked for $12pp and may try that next time. In addition, the renters are so friendly as they are saving a lot of money off the rack rate.
> 
> Can any other timeshare offer this ease of rental???
> 
> On the other hand, I tried to rent my Westgate Park City ski week for several months on redweek and several other sites (not one single offer) and then simply decided to bank the week for my own personal use in 2009 as I really love this location and didn't want to let it go cheap.


 
I think $11 a point was very cheap. Why did you think your points got rented so quickly?


----------



## Steamboat Bill

icydog said:


> I think $11 a point was very cheap. Why did you think your points got rented so quickly?



I agree....I think $12-14 is a better option now. I am glad we finally broke that $10pp barrier for many years.


----------



## Transit

If I'm looking to rent points from an owner should the price per point be lower cost at 7 months as opposed to 11 months out. Does this time frame matter as to the point price?


----------



## tomandrobin

No, in fact I look at it the other way. The closer it is to check-in, the harder it is to make the reservation. When it gets down to 3 months or less room availabilty really drops.


----------



## Transit

tomandrobin said:


> No, in fact I look at it the other way. The closer it is to check-in, the harder it is to make the reservation. When it gets down to 3 months or less room availabilty really drops.



Even a shoulder week at Vero beach ? I'm trying to figure out the huge difference in price per point rentals. From  $10- $15 a point is a huge difference .Is it seasons /resorts or just some owners charging more than others ?


----------



## mabelline7

I'll be renting DVC points out next year for the first time, and if people check previous posts to see if I've done it before to decide, I guess I'm in trouble! I'll be a newbie, but am honest one anyway.  I would choose paypal or personal check and charge $11 per point, and would mail/fax them the confirmation or let them call DVC and verify the reservation.


----------



## Transit

*Another DVC point rental Questiion*

When negotiating a point rental price with a owner are you likley to get a better price per point on a large amount of points (400 pts) or a small amount (60 pts) or do most owners charge the same for any amount?


----------



## SDKath

I think it depends more on what people would like.  They rent points mostly to get a reservation during a week of travel that they want.  So if they want a 2BR, they need 200+ points.  If they want a studio, it can be even less than 100 points.  I think people rent for a specific use (and want that time confirmed) and then just see what the points are for.  I have only rented once and I charged the same amount ($14) regardless of points.

It's unfortunately a lot of work to put a rental together as availability is really slim these days at the resorts and people don't plan ahead.  They want to travel in a month or two, when most everything is booked up about 7-8 months in advance!  I just tried to make reservations for October for my kids and only 2 resorts were available (SSR and OKW).  THe rest were on waitlist for all sizes.   

Katherine


----------



## tomandrobin

Transit said:


> When negotiating a point rental price with a owner are you likley to get a better price per point on a large amount of points (400 pts) or a small amount (60 pts) or do most owners charge the same for any amount?



More then likely, you will get a discounted price for a 400 point rental.


----------



## tomandrobin

Transit said:


> Even a shoulder week at Vero beach ? I'm trying to figure out the huge difference in price per point rentals. From  $10- $15 a point is a huge difference .Is it seasons /resorts or just some owners charging more than others ?



It all depends on the individual. Some feel the need to be cheap to be competitive. If I had 1000 points, I could have then rented in a day or two. There are people looking for rentals on DIS and MO that can't get anyone to rent them points.

Some of the people renting are running out of time and is just trying to dump them. 

Some just don't have a clue.


----------



## Transit

Thanks for the insight, I think i'm going to try and rent a small Vero beach points package for next April from an owner just to test the waters. If a true Disney expanstion(outside the parks) is coming I may be interested.


----------



## laneilprice

*post count*

I don't think that you have to have a high post count to be reputable.  I am a busy mom of three and we have been DVC members for over 5 years.  We have 640 points and we are looking to rent out some of those in 2009.  But from what I have heard here it might be hard to rent since I don't post much?


----------



## tomandrobin

Overall, I do not think you will have a problem. Best advice is be open and upfront with any potential renter. If someone is too nervous or wishy washy, let them go and find another renter. Someone who is too indecisive and scared in the begining, will more likely become a problem renter anyway.


----------



## laneilprice

Yes I guess you are right.  But really , when you make the reservation for someone it is in their name so all they have to do is call DVC to see that the reservation is a real one.  Personally I would make the reservation in their name and have it before I took their money.  When making a reservation so far out there in no penalty for me to cancel it if they don't want it right after booking.


----------



## Twinkstarr

laneilprice said:


> I don't think that you have to have a high post count to be reputable.  I am a busy mom of three and we have been DVC members for over 5 years.  We have 640 points and we are looking to rent out some of those in 2009.  But from what I have heard here it might be hard to rent since I don't post much?



That's the mantra over at DIS, don't rent from someone who doesn't post here enough.  

Personally I don't think that's right,"rent from me because I post here a lot I must be trustworthy. :rofl: " but maybe Tomandrobin, Icydog or Steamboat could  chime in if Mouseowners or some place else might be a better option.

You could try doing a transfer. 

I read the R/T boards every so often I really miss the "sob" stories on the rentals. :We have to get VWL for Xmas because grandpa was a lumberjack and has a terminal disease and we really can't afford to pay more than $9per point"


----------



## tomandrobin

Correct, and even after the reservation is made you have control of the points. I have made reservations that were 6 months and longer, that I did not take any money until I made sure the renter had a hard copy of the reservation. Short notice reservations, I require payment upfront. I also use paypal, it gives renters a since of security and they can use a credit card to stretch out their payments.


----------



## tomandrobin

> Personally I don't think that's right,"rent from me because I post here a lot I must be trustworthy. :rofl: " but maybe Tomandrobin, Icydog or Steamboat could  chime in if Mouseowners or some place else might be a better option.



Personally, I have had much better renters and rental sucess rate at MouseOwners, then over at Dis. The dis renters have been trained to pay on the cheap, and play you off other owners who are renting. I don't need or want drama, especially if trying to do a transaction.



> I read the R/T boards every so often I really miss the "sob" stories on the rentals. :We have to get VWL for Xmas because grandpa was a lumberjack and has a terminal disease and we really can't afford to pay more than $9per point"



Oh how I love those stories too. I got a big penalty once for replying to one of those sad stories. The renter wanted to pay $8 per point and stay for 10-14 days (I can't recall). I told them the going rate was alot higher and that maybe they should offer more per point or drop some of their days.


----------



## EAM

Steamboat Bill said:


> Can any other timeshare offer this ease of rental???



Fairshare Plus points (Wyndham Vacation Resorts) are also easy to rent by advertising them at www.wyndhamowners.org and transferring them from one owner to another.


----------



## Twinkstarr

tomandrobin said:


> Personally, I have had much better renters and rental sucess rate at MouseOwners, then over at Dis. The dis renters have been trained to pay on the cheap, and play you off other owners who are renting. I don't need or want drama, especially if trying to do a transaction.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how I love those stories too. I got a big penalty once for replying to one of those sad stories. The renter wanted to pay $8 per point and stay for 10-14 days (I can't recall). I told them the going rate was alot higher and that maybe they should offer more per point or drop some of their days.




I remember we had a thread going with "making up" sob stories. It was pretty funny. But it sure couldn't top the maids in the brown uniforms at BCV spying on the one DVC'er :hysterical: .  That was a classic.

You got put in the DIS penalty box? I just got a warning once when replying to one of Dumbo71's SSR bashing threads. I was too sarcastic!


----------



## Steamboat Bill

laneilprice said:


> I don't think that you have to have a high post count to be reputable.  I am a busy mom of three and we have been DVC members for over 5 years.  We have 640 points and we are looking to rent out some of those in 2009.  But from what I have heard here it might be hard to rent since I don't post much?



I will try to put this as nice as possible.

I personally believe that the odds of having a hassle-free rental experience from someone with a high post count (and someone with references) is far greater than someone with a low or single digit post count. 

This was pioneered with eBay and the user feedback rating system. This is a generalization, not a 100% iron clad rule. 

Put yourself in the position of a renter that has a choice of who they will rent points from (i.e send hundreds and even thousands of dollars to a faceless stranger on the Internet). Do you want to pay the same price to someone that has a low post count (generally indicating their lack of online involvement) or someone that has a high post count (that may be up on all the DVC rules and tricks)? 

If someone is a busy mom or dad with 3 or 4 kids, do you think they will be as receptive to a renter that needs special attention than someone without those family commitments (yes, I am happily married and have 2 kids)?

Do you want to go see a board certified doctor with 10 years of experience or someone that just got out of medical school?

I think low posters can always rent (but may have a harder time than a high post count renter) and they may have to rent for a discount off the going rate.

Not to lay a guilt trip.....but we all have busy lives and some of us are more involved than others. Some of us enjoy posting on bbs forums and others do not. It is not that low post renters are discriminated, it is high post count renters are rewarded.

For the record - MouseOwners.com is FAR superior to DISboards.com


----------



## Eli Mairs

laneilprice said:


> Yes I guess you are right.  But really , when you make the reservation for someone it is in their name so all they have to do is call DVC to see that the reservation is a real one.  Personally I would make the reservation in their name and have it before I took their money.  When making a reservation so far out there in no penalty for me to cancel it if they don't want it right after booking.



I agree. When I make a reservation for someone, the confirmation shows up on my member site. I email this immediately to the renter, and I never ask for payment until they have the hard copy from Disney. I don't make reservations with a timeframe that doesn't allow me to do this.
I don't post much. In fact, I usually respond to people's requests for points. I've never had a problem. There has to be trust on both sides for this to work.


----------



## GREENBAN

laneilprice said:


> Yes I guess you are right.  But really , when you make the reservation for someone it is in their name so all they have to do is call DVC to see that the reservation is a real one.  Personally I would make the reservation in their name and have it before I took their money.  When making a reservation so far out there in no penalty for me to cancel it if they don't want it right after booking.



Hey all, long time lurker (here) newish poster.

As mentioned I rent (alot) and have a lot of experience, and to the best of my knowledge, Non-DVC Owners have not been able to call Member Services since July of 2006.  They will not confirm anything.

If I was a renter, and told by an owner that I could call MS, and then thy wouldn't talk to me, I'd cancel that transaction ASAP!

The reservation, in their name will show up in the resort's computers (CRO) only about 3 days prior to arrival.

It is certainly easier to rent with an established reputation, a consistent posting style, and regular activity at a fan website.

Written contracts help, and while I have never done a three-way call to MS (Can't figure out how to add/drop on my work phone), that helps a lot of new renters.

Lowering your price is the easiest way for new Owners to get established and be able to provide references.  So renting at $10 or $11 for your first 2 or 3 rentals can help you 'break' the barrier, so to speak.

I accept personal checks (have had 2 bounce, both were made good with my costs as well), Bank checks, Money orders, PayPal and credit cards through paypal.  These options are for the renter's convienence, and also make one a more 'attractive' Owner.

I charge more than most (starting at $14.00pp), but I am usually booked a year in advance, with 70% of my renting being to prior renters, whom I offer a $1.00pp 'discount'.  I know that I can trust them, they know how I work.  I often spend 1-2 hours with nervious newbies, explaining the system and reassuring them.  That is one of the parts I like the best, I truly love WDW and the DVC, and talking about them is almost as much fun as planning them!

However, especially as a new renter, you must know the system well, and not make a (unrecoverable error IMO) such as telling a Renter to call MS.

I don't mean the above paragraph to be as harsh as I know it sounds, but it is a major error to make, and shows inexperience with the system, which will drive renters away, or worse yet, have them calling MS and telling them that so and so is renting me points and told me to call.  Want to bet that will get you on DVC legal's and complience's watchlists???????

Technically, to rent you must inform MS at booking that you are renting, and have a signed contract with the renter (Check your POS, it is in there).  But if you tell a MS-Advisor you are renting, many will tell you that it is not allowed!!!!  A fun catch-22.

Anyway, hope I was more informative than condensending, it is sometime so hard to convy tone in a written post!

Happy renting all,

-Tony

P.S.  High steamboatbill, tomandrobin and my other MOs friends.

P.S.S.  So you know it's me, "RIBBIT!!!"


----------



## Steamboat Bill

GREENBAN said:


> Anyway, hope I was more informative than condensending, it is sometime so hard to convy tone in a written post!
> 
> Happy renting all,
> 
> -Tony
> 
> P.S.  High steamboatbill and my other MOs friends.
> 
> P.S.S.  So you know it's me, "RIBBIT!!!"



FYI-

Tony may be new to TUG...but he is an old timer on DIS (he too, like me  was BANNED for life) and is very active on MouseOwners.com

It is good to see you here...my green friend


----------



## Twinkstarr

Steamboat Bill said:


> FYI-
> 
> Tony may be new to TUG...but he is an old timer on DIS (he too, like me  was BANNED for life) and is very active on MouseOwners.com
> 
> It is good to see you here...my green friend



You got banned also Bill?  

Much of the fun of the DIS boards left with Tony, though Rinkwide is still there with his rapier-like wit to enliven an otherwise boring thread.


----------



## tomandrobin

Twinkstarr said:


> You got banned also Bill?
> 
> Much of the fun of the DIS boards left with Tony, though Rinkwide is still there with his rapier-like wit to enliven an otherwise boring thread.



I wish Rinkwide and Dean would cross over to the other side!


----------



## Twinkstarr

tomandrobin said:


> I wish Rinkwide and Dean would cross over to the other side!



I've seen Dean over here, but not at MO. I came across Rinkwide over at DVCNEWS's MB. I think Rinkwide likes those marathon threads about towels!:rofl:


----------



## GREENBAN

tomandrobin said:


> I wish Rinkwide and Dean would cross over to the other side!



I heartily second that.  Two of the greats!

-Tony


----------



## Miss Marty

*DVC*

Disney Vacation Club


----------



## richardm

I too got Banned for Life in only about 20 minutes.. I said something nice about a competitor of TTS.. Too funny.. Bill how do you get past Disney's rental restrictions? I was at a presentation and they stated that rentals are against their rules?


----------



## DVC Mike

richardm said:


> how do you get past Disney's rental restrictions? I was at a presentation and they stated that rentals are against their rules?


 
Disney can't explicitly forbid renting as it is explicitly allowed in the POS documents. "Commercial" renting is forbidden, however.


----------



## littlestar

Howdy Greenban! 

Miss your posts over on the Dis boards. 

I, too, enjoy Rinkwide's posts over on the Dis boards.  

Dean posts over here on tug, too.


----------



## FLYNZ4

Tony... Welcome to Tug!   I don't really post here too often... but I do like to read.

/Jim


----------



## SDKath

Welcome!  Katherine


----------



## Steamboat Bill

richardm said:


> I too got Banned for Life in only about 20 minutes.. I said something nice about a competitor of TTS.. Too funny.. Bill how do you get past Disney's rental restrictions? I was at a presentation and they stated that rentals are against their rules?



I am NOT a commercial renter.

I have about 1,000 points and never seem to use them all personally. Thus, I rent a few out to friends


----------



## GREENBAN

I too am not a Commercial Renter, I am a Professional Renter!  

Just kidding!

Thanks to all for the nice welcomes.

DVC renting is costing DVD/DVC/Disney over $13 million per year ( last 2 years, per my sources ).  Thus they are trying to end it any way that they can.  Unfortunately the POS I recieved when I purchased clearly allows renting.

The DVC has now begun to re-define 'commercial activity' long after using the definition.  How this will stand up in court has yet to be seen.

Depending on who's interprtation of FL laws you like (I personally like Dean's), DVC may be suprised that if members can't rent, that they can't rent (CROish), or they may win completely, preventing any activity that they (DVC) defines as commercial.

I expect this battle to come to court within the next 2 years.  Despite Disney's wealth and might, they don't always win, Free LOS passes for borrowed 2000 UY points comes to mind.

So along with the election, the economy, global whatever, this should make for many interesting nights on the web!

-Tony


----------



## JudyS

Twinkstarr said:


> I remember we had a thread going with "making up" sob stories. It was pretty funny. But it sure couldn't top the maids in the brown uniforms at BCV spying on the one DVC'er :hysterical: .  That was a classic.
> 
> You got put in the DIS penalty box? I just got a warning once when replying to one of Dumbo71's SSR bashing threads. I was too sarcastic!


What's the story about the maids in the brown uniforms?  I didn't hear that one!

About sob stories and DVC renting, I ran into a real problem with a renter recently.  She told me she wanted to take the kids to WDW because their house burned down.  She seemed very sincere over the phone!   But then, she didn't pay me when she said she would, so I searched for her other posts on the DISboards.  She had only 10 posts, all of them asking for discounted DVC rentals. In one of the posts, she was trying to take the kids to WDW but her schedule wasn't flexible because of her DH's surgery for a brain tumor!   Plus, she also claimed to be recovering from a cerebral hemorrhage!  I ended up telling her to pay up via Paypal SAP or I'd drop her reservation.  She didn't pay, and I canceled it. I suppose it's possible that all those bad things had happened to her family, but the fact that she only posted to get discounts, and had NEVER made a post offering advice or answering a question made me highly suspicious.  I really wonder if she was trying to scam me somehow -- maybe she planned to send a bad check at the last minute, that I wouldn't find out about until after the trip was over?  I'm not sure. 

I can't believe all the folks here that have been banned at the DISboards!  What's the deal over there???


----------



## tomandrobin

When I rent DVC points, I don't negotiate. If I hear a sob story of why they can't afford more, I move on. If I see a potential renter posting to 10 other ads, I move on. Low post counts don't bother me as much as the games. If they want a discount, stay at comfort inn.


----------



## Twinkstarr

JudyS said:


> What's the story about the maids in the brown uniforms?  I didn't hear that one!
> 
> About sob stories and DVC renting, I ran into a real problem with a renter recently.  She told me she wanted to take the kids to WDW because their house burned down.  She seemed very sincere over the phone!   But then, she didn't pay me when she said she would, so I searched for her other posts on the DISboards.  She had only 10 posts, all of them asking for discounted DVC rentals. In one of the posts, she was trying to take the kids to WDW but her schedule wasn't flexible because of her DH's surgery for a brain tumor!   Plus, she also claimed to be recovering from a cerebral hemorrhage!  I ended up telling her to pay up via Paypal SAP or I'd drop her reservation.  She didn't pay, and I canceled it. I suppose it's possible that all those bad things had happened to her family, but the fact that she only posted to get discounts, and had NEVER made a post offering advice or answering a question made me highly suspicious.  I really wonder if she was trying to scam me somehow -- maybe she planned to send a bad check at the last minute, that I wouldn't find out about until after the trip was over?  I'm not sure.
> 
> I can't believe all the folks here that have been banned at the DISboards!  What's the deal over there???



To be honest, I think the person might have been in the Jack Daniels before posting it, as it was written like someone who imbibed too much. Something about maids in brown uniforms at BCV snooping in her room for her bank account number. It was like some person at her bank(whom she thought had it in for her) was working with a Disney executive to get this information. Fortunately it got locked. The poster wasn't some newbie on their first DVC trip either. DH had to come into the room and wonder why I was laughing so hard in front of the computer. :hysterical:


----------



## Steamboat Bill

JudyS said:


> I can't believe all the folks here that have been banned at the DISboards!  What's the deal over there???



At first I took my banning personal as I had a high post count over there, then I realized that they have heavy hands when it comes to banning whenever someone posts anything critical of DVC or DIS.

I guess that they suffer from this syndrome.


----------

